# Just Checking



## skromfols

My wife and I spent two wonderful vacations in Pattaya Beach back in the late 70's and have fond memories of the friendly people, beautiful country and very reasonable prices.

We are both retired and financially secure. I have no family to speak of other than my wife, and her health is beginning to fade, so by necessity I'm forced to consider what to do if I find myself alone.

I have no strong urge to remain in the USA and while I've been to many countries I've found none that I enjoyed as much as Thailand, so I'm beginning to explore the possibility of Thailand, and perhaps Pattaya Beach, as a future home. Hopefully it will never be necessary, but it's a possibility that I have to consider.

So I'll be looking at what is required in order to move to Thailand, and will be reading as much as I can on this forum about how others find life there. I'm not lurking, but will have nothing to contribute, so will just be paying attention to what others have to say about life there.

Stan


----------



## Asian Spirit

*Welcome*



skromfols said:


> My wife and I spent two wonderful vacations in Pattaya Beach back in the late 70's and have fond memories of the friendly people, beautiful country and very reasonable prices.
> 
> We are both retired and financially secure. I have no family to speak of other than my wife, and her health is beginning to fade, so by necessity I'm forced to consider what to do if I find myself alone.
> 
> I have no strong urge to remain in the USA and while I've been to many countries I've found none that I enjoyed as much as Thailand, so I'm beginning to explore the possibility of Thailand, and perhaps Pattaya Beach, as a future home. Hopefully it will never be necessary, but it's a possibility that I have to consider.
> 
> So I'll be looking at what is required in order to move to Thailand, and will be reading as much as I can on this forum about how others find life there. I'm not lurking, but will have nothing to contribute, so will just be paying attention to what others have to say about life there.
> 
> Stan


Welcome To The Forum Stan,

Truly sorry to hear of your wife's health. I'm not in Thailand but am a moderator on the site so happen to stumble upon your post. My understanding is that Thailand is a good place for expats to retire and live and you should get some good information on the site.

We live in the Philippines but I have read that Thailand and especially Malaysia are top notch countries for medical tourism. So where your wife is having health issues, rather than waiting, making a move now might be just the ticket as these places are able to do wonders with treatments that are not available back home in the States.



Merry Christmas and Very Best Of Luck,

Jet Lag
Philippines Moderator


----------



## skromfols

Thank you for the kind words and the good advice. While I agree with you completely, I have to concede that my wife would never leave this area because of close ties with her family. I have no such ties to my family, which makes the possibility of moving at a future date possible, but just for me.

Stan

PS I spent some time in the Philippines while in the military and it's a very beautiful country.


----------



## Asian Spirit

Hi Stan,

Well you know best how to handle and deal with things there but it's always an option if things change.

We enjoy the Philippines but it's still a typical 3rd world country as you might remember. We live outside of Angeles City in a rural area. Clark Airbase is now a freeport trade zone. The old base stores are now duty free shops and the place there as well as the old Navy base in Subic is full of restaurants and good housing areas. Clark and Subic both have large shopping malls as well and are quite busy.


Best of luck again and hope ya get it all worked out eventually..



Jet Lag


----------



## skromfols

Jetlag, how did you end up in the Philippines ? Are you retired military, or do you work there?


----------



## skromfols

Jetlag, how did you end up in the Phillipines? Are you retired military or do you work there ?


----------



## Asian Spirit

skromfols said:


> Jetlag, how did you end up in the Phillipines? Are you retired military or do you work there ?


Curiosity brought me here actually. I had worked many years for the airlines in So Cal but had never traveled outside of the US and thought a trip to Asia would be fun. In Manila, I met my now wife in an elevator and wound up marrying her several years later and moved over here to stay.
It lacks a lot compared to living in the States but it suites me and I enjoy many of those differences.

Jet Lag..


----------



## skromfols

Yes, I understand that living overseas has some disadvantages. I've lived in Italy, Saudi Arabia, Cuba, Germany and Hungary, so I've experienced many cultures and learned to get by without some of the staples of the US. In addition I've been to an additional 50 countries for at least a short stint. It kinda gets in your blood. In additiona to Subic Bay I've been to Manila, Clark, Pagsanjan Falls and a few other small towns in the Philippines. And as I said before, it's a nice country, but a little too humid for me.

Stan


----------



## Retired2012

All of asia is humid.

Pick Malaysia if you are most concerned about quality medical care. Thailand is known for being inexpensive, but you should know that comes at a price. 

The current political situation in thailand is not very favorable. As a result the economic situation is depressed and that has unfortunately led to more crime according to statistics from the country itself.

Seriously consider Vietnam also. They are making it easier for US passport holders to obtain visa.
Thailand retirement is not too difficult, but I would NOT recommend Chiang Mai... it is turning into a real mess here.

Lastly, if you will be interested in long term female companionship. I would chose Philippines
But, I am not a fan of the PI crime, cost of living or infrastructure. 

I am reading great things about Vietnam and will travel there in March when Chiang Mai turns into a forest fire of smoke..
IF I like it more than here, I will move...at least for a while... need a break from thailand...hahaha


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Single and retired to Phuket, Thailand in 2009. 
Inexpensive and an adventure. And, the people here respect us old folks.
The biggest downside is that no Obamacare, Medicare, or Medicaid works here. So, you've got to arrange something else. So far, the political situation has had little effect on retired U.S. expats. Except for the elimination of beach chairs and umbrellas in Phuket.


----------



## skromfols

I was thinking more along the lines of Pattaya Beach than Chaing Mai or Phuket. Ya, I know it's more of a tourest town, but thankfully I'm financially secure, so I'm not too worried about finding the absolute cheapest place to retire. Weather, attitude of the locals, being close to the ocean and good medical care are important.


----------



## cvco

Im from SoCal and in my 17th year in Malaysia. Ive been to all countries here multiple times and for ME, I would consider Vietnam and Philippines for a move from here. Each country in SE Asia has its own flavor but id say 80% of each is the same as the next. That 20% difference is the certain comfort each person feels about a certain place so you really have to spend time to travel around to all and find where you best fit in. I can say Malaysia is great and then you come and hate it. I cant say whats best for any other person, each country has its pro and con.

Malaysia might be good for medical but lousy in other everyday ways. My advice is to get on a plane go make a tour for a month or six weeks and go around. Even in the case of Pattaya, go back and see if you still like it TODAY. You might or you might not.


----------



## skromfols

I agree completely with considering how things have changed. I've been to the P. I. and Viet Nam, but under very different circumstances. I'll bet hardly anyone would be shooting at me in Viet Nam these days, and I'll bet that in the P. I. they're still friendly folks.


----------



## Darby Allen

How refreshing to see Viet Nam as two words, as the people themselves spell it!


----------



## Asian Spirit

Darby Allen said:


> How refreshing to see Viet Nam as two words, as the people themselves spell it!


Exactly and it's supposed to be a good travel or even living destination. I'd still like to go there for a visit eventually. Last I heard, airfare is quite low; even from here in the Philippines.


Jet Lag


----------



## Darby Allen

Jet Lag said:


> I'd still like to go there for a visit eventually. Last I heard, airfare is quite low; even from here in the Philippines.
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


I flew to Ha Noi by Tiger Airways from Singapore in April 06; I think it cost me around $59US each way.

I stayed at the Hotel Hoa Linh for a week. It is an old French Colonial building, and my room was right at the back - essential if you're a light sleeper! At that time there were 400,00 people in Ha Noi, and 300,000 small bikes, and the sound of their horns can be heard 24/7; on the upside, two-strokes are not permitted so the pollution is not as bad as it could be.

I ate every evening in a restaurant called the Trong Khâch, and I could have a two-course meal, a coffee, two bottles of Bia Ha Noi, and get change from $8US.

There was little crime in the north because there was no drug problem. I didn't visit the south, but I was told that visitors had to be extremely vigilant, especially after dark, because there _was_ a drug problem there, and plenty of crime too; apparently a legacy of the US troops stationed there during the American War (as it is known in Viet Nam).

Bear in mind that this was almost ten years ago!


----------



## ChickenGuy

Hi Stan. Retirement in Thailand, and especially Pattaya Beach/Jomtien, is pretty easy. 

1] Firstly you need a Non-O visa from a Thai Embassy or Consulate (I used to stop in Penang, Malaysia, on my way through and the hotel may do the job for you). I saw the Pattaya Immigration Office do the complete conversion from Tourist Visa to Non-O for the cost of the visa but that was about 3 years ago and things maybe different now:welcome:.

2] You then require a Thai bank account with a minimum of 800,000฿ (around $23,000 US), in your name only, for the preceding 3 months (possibly only 2 months in Pattaya) before obtaining a Non-O Retirement Visa (1 year, extendable yearly in Thailand). I am not sure if you need a Thai sponsor but it certainly makes it easy, along with proof of address where you live. A passport, photo, and a small amount of paperwork from the Immigration office or Govt. web site. In Pattaya it should only take between 15 and 30 minutes (if all the paper-work is complete and correct) and probably more at smaller Immigration offices. No need to use an agent.

As an after-thought, maybe have a holiday and a look at Cambodia, especially Sihanoukville (by the sea next to Thailand), as well. I understand it is even easier there, the cost of living is lower and you are welcome there more so than Thailand seems to be.welcome.gif


----------



## skromfols

Thanks for the info guys. I miss my traveling days and you guys are making it even more difficult to stay put here in Kalifornia.

Stan


----------



## Asian Spirit

skromfols said:


> Thanks for the info guys. I miss my traveling days and you guys are making it even more difficult to stay put here in Kalifornia.
> 
> Stan


Calif is a good place to make lots of $$$ and then move. I left there for the last time in 2003 and never looked back--except at the LA coastline disappearing behind the 747 I was in on the way back here to the Philippines.

Hope you're able to get outa there..


----------



## skromfols

I would love to get out of here now, but my wife has family here and I own a few rental properties that I need to manage. As my renters leave I'm selling properties and when the last one is gone we'll be leaving here.

Stan

PS. I promised applicants that I wouldn't sell out from under then, so I have to wait until they leave before selling. And it wouldn't be fair to force them out by overcharging on rent or failure to maintain my properties properly.


----------



## Asian Spirit

skromfols said:


> I would love to get out of here now, but my wife has family here and I own a few rental properties that I need to manage. As my renters leave I'm selling properties and when the last one is gone we'll be leaving here.
> 
> Stan
> 
> PS. I promised applicants that I wouldn't sell out from under then, so I have to wait until they leave before selling. And it wouldn't be fair to force them out by overcharging on rent or failure to maintain my properties properly.


Sounds like a good plan even though it will take time. Having savings or other income, you really have to find creative ways to control taxes. The IRS is forcing foreign banks of Americans to report each year with burdensome paperwork. So much so that some banks will no longer accept Americans as account holders.

We need to pay our fair taxes but the govt is really trying to milk us for every cent possible-especially when living abroad.
Guess it's still better than Canada where they withhold 25% if living out of the country.

There are some that I knew personally in the past that have held onto rental properties back in the States and still collect rental income from here. Seems a hassle unless ya have an awfully good property income management company taking care of everything for you. Might be worth looking into.



Jet


----------



## skromfols

Jet, I have an excellent property manager who has managed my properties when I was living in Europe previously, however, as good as she is, she can't concentrate on my properties like I can, because she has other landlords to support in addition to me. 

My retirement is from federal service, so I'm taxed as a US resident no matter where I live, and Kalifornia also taxes my retirement no matter where I am, claiming that the retirement income somehow is within their control because Kalifornia was my listed residence when I retired. They get you one way or another.

I have some fond memories of the Philippines and of Thailand, no so much of Viet Nam. However, one of my motorcycle riding buddies just completed a motorcycle tour of Viet Nam and said that it was very hospitable and enjoyable. 

While I love the motorcycle roads here in Northern Kalifornia and enjoy being located where I understand the system, language and customs, I certainly do miss the excitement of living in other countries and being exposed to new and interesting experiences.


----------

